# Horreur ! Pas de clavier Grec !!



## Le docteur (26 Août 2010)

Très mauvaise surprise ce matin, et là j'y allais en toute confiance pourtant.  

Nonchalamment, je vais dans les préférences pour ajouter un clavier Grec  et j'ai dû m'y reprendre à plusieurs  fois pour accepter ce que je voyais : dans les quelques claviers disponibles pas un seul clavier Grec. 

Il y a bien des applis qui sont censées pallier à ce manque, mais elles ne parviennent même pas à fournir un clavier complet. 

Autant vous le dire : pour moi c'est la grosse grosse tuile.  

Quelqu'un saurait -il si ce manque monstrueux pour les Grecs, mais aussi pour tous ceux qui hellènisent d'une manière ou d'une autre va être comblé ou si Apple va continuer a se contrefoutre du Grec ?  Pour eux ça doit être une peuplade exotique européenne de plus ...


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Août 2010)

pas de clavier grec sur iPhone?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)

Gné? :mouais: Il est juste en dessous des claviers français... (iOS4)


Rhâââa c'est pour l'iPad, désolé. :rose:


----------



## Le docteur (26 Août 2010)

Si justement, sur l'iPhone il y en a un, et il y était déjà avec l'OS3. 
Je trouve ça totalement délirant.


----------



## Gwen (26 Août 2010)

Oui, il manque pas mal de claviers sur l'iPad, je m'en suis rendu compte cette semaine en voulant activer les emoticons japonais.

Je n'utilise pas le Grec, mais c'est en effet bien dommage


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Août 2010)

Il est jailbreacké, ton iPad ?
Si oui, il y a un trè bon clavier hébreux + grec sur Cydia.
Il est payant, mais c'est très raisonnable.


----------



## divoli (27 Août 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Il y a bien des applis qui sont censées pallier à ce manque, mais elles ne parviennent même pas à fournir un clavier complet.



Tu veux dire comme celle-ci, je suppose...



Le docteur a dit:


> Quelqu'un saurait -il si ce manque monstrueux pour les Grecs, mais aussi pour tous ceux qui hellènisent d'une manière ou d'une autre va être comblé ou si Apple va continuer a se contrefoutre du Grec ?  Pour eux ça doit être une peuplade exotique européenne de plus ...


Il faut dire qu'économiquement parlant, ce pays a sa petite réputation. Peut-être que cela a découragé Apple. :rateau:


----------



## Le docteur (28 Août 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Il est jailbreacké, ton iPad ?
> Si oui, il y a un trè bon clavier hébreux + grec sur Cydia.
> Il est payant, mais c'est très raisonnable.



Non, pas de casse-verrou chez moi ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h20 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Tu veux dire comme celle-ci, je suppose...
> 
> 
> Il faut dire qu'économiquement parlant, ce pays a sa petite réputation. Peut-être que cela a découragé Apple. :rateau:



Celui-là même ... J'espère qu'Apple va s'y mettre rapidement, parce que là je ne trouve pas tous les accents...


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Septembre 2010)

Dites, vous avez vu que l'iOS 4.2 aura le clavier grec?


----------



## Le docteur (3 Septembre 2010)

Je viens de le lire ce matin. D'un côté, ça me rassure, d'un autre côté, ça le fait peur que ça me rassure.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir, petit lien pour le grec.


----------



## Le docteur (11 Septembre 2010)

Un peu cher et à la base fait pour du LaTex (le prix me semble justifié pour cet usage)' mais la tronche du clavier grec me semble effectivement assez sympathique.


----------

